# Help with 544g AC wiring



## Desert Toad (Aug 18, 2020)

Howdy gang!

I’m trying to put the AC back together in a 544G I recently purchased. I would love a wiring diagram for the system. It looks like power from the AC switch goes to the freeze switch and then the compressor?

Also, what powers the relay that activates the condenser fans? They run if I power the fuse, but I assume there is a thermal switch of some sort. Or does the relay get power from the AC switch so the fans run whenever the compressor is running? 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to Tractor forum
Have you considered acquiring a 544C tech manual? It appears from viewing 544G parts catalog that the electrical/AC system is some what complicated with incorporated low & high pressure refrigerant switches. I think condenser fans should operate anytime compressor clutch is engaged.


----------



## Desert Toad (Aug 18, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. After finding nothing online I did buy a manual in pdf format. It showed me what I was missing and now the system is good and cold.


----------

